# Do you have to hide your MAC to certain people?



## user2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi lovelies!

Today I saw one of the MAC MAs that filled up the Ornamentalism counter, I talked to my friend and pointed at the display ans she let me take a look at it!
It's adorable btw!
She also told me that if I wanted some stuff I can purchase alreaday although she might put it out on Now 8th! I told her that I can't because a) I have no cash with me (and I have no credit card, THX!) and b) my friend was with me! She's one of the persons that I recently don't tell that I bought a new e/s or gloss because she nearly slaps me through the phone! She thinks that I already have tooo much MAC and I don't need any more (I think I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
So I head back for the Ornamentalism stuff tomorrow without her and get me some fine stuff!

Do you have similar friends or relatives that judge you for buying too much MAC?


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 3, 2005)

My mum! God al the stuff I'm planning to get is gonna be hidden, or else I'm dead!


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 3, 2005)

Not just MAC, but makeup in general.  I am the lonely soul addicted to makeup in my croud.  They think I am insane.  So I just spend my little heart out and chat about it here.  They have no idea the value of the high end stuff since to get them to wear CG mascara is a feat.  They look at all my makeup and comment on how much I spend and I think geez, I'd really hear it if they knew the real prices!  Anyway, it just doesn't make sense to them.


----------



## BabyFu18 (Nov 3, 2005)

My mom thinks I buy to much makeup in general, I'm sure.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 3, 2005)

My dad! He is always on my case about makeup.  Like the other day I was counting my collected change and he had to say, "What, are you going to waste it on make up?"  Oh and then yesterday I told him what my dream job was (create collections for MAC) and he said it was a waste of knowledge (because I'm on the honor roll).  Hey!  Getting a degree in Marketing or Chemistry is not a waste of knowledge.

But hey my friends envy my make up techniques and my make up.  Mua ha ha


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 3, 2005)

None of my friends are into makeup, so they look at me weird when they see my traincase... and it's not even a huge collection! My mum says "don't you think you have too much makeup" But then she loves it when I do her makeup sometimes to go out!


----------



## dotwarner_us (Nov 3, 2005)

When I ask my husband "What do you think of this color" he'll say "it all looks the same to me"  He is the only person that knows about my makeup obsession. I don't even tell my friend about it, she wears the same makeup all the time- same lip color and maybe a couple of eyeshadows.


----------



## mishy1053 (Nov 3, 2005)

I kind of have to hide it from my mom.  She knows I have MAC, but if she knew how much I'd be screwed :/


----------



## user3 (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't "hide" it from anyone. I do have people like my husband's family that have no idea how much I have but that's just because I don't talk about stuff like that with my sister-in-laws. However, they do that I "Love" makeup. I also have other things that collect and I have other hobbies so makeup is not my only "love" when it comes to material items.


----------



## Cruella (Nov 3, 2005)

I really don't hide it from anyone, although I don't discuss what I spend since that is nobody's business but mine.  Few of my friends or co-workers actually wear makeup but they like what I do with it.  My husband is the only one who knows how much stuff I have and how much I spend on it - thank God he is so supportive!


----------



## anniewayz (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't hide it but I do get mini-lectures from my mom. boyfriend and bestfriend who think i spend too much...which i do, but they just don't understand!


----------



## nawth21 (Nov 3, 2005)

Not for MU, clothes are a different story though.  My friends all like mu, and my mom loves helping me pick out colors.


----------



## Moppit (Nov 3, 2005)

*I hear you!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dotwarner_us* 
_When I ask my husband "What do you think of this color" he'll say "it all looks the same to me"  He is the only person that knows about my makeup obsession. I don't even tell my friend about it, she wears the same makeup all the time- same lip color and maybe a couple of eyeshadows._

 
That is hilarious, my husband says the same thing.  He can't understand why anyone would need more than a couple of eye shadows.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 3, 2005)

My mum goes mad at me for buying more make-up she says I'm obsessed.


----------



## Grace (Nov 3, 2005)

i don't feel like i have to hide it...everyone has a hobby


----------



## ledonatella (Nov 4, 2005)

Not really cause I'm a make-up artist for a living so it's "research" but sometimes I'll forget and whip out my blot powder at work and my clients are looking at me like, "uh, that's not the brand you work for!".


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 4, 2005)

oh yeah  i get made fun of @ work..my mom sees it and think im crazy and opens my packages ..she doesnt understand swapping so she thinks im buying..between that and my bag and shoe collection yeah im bad...but at work they are all like is that a new pigment..oh did u win that postcard rofl! its so funny..but hey they give me MAC gc's for christmas and stuff ..


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenjunsan* 
_Not just MAC, but makeup in general.  I am the lonely soul addicted to makeup in my croud.  They think I am insane.  So I just spend my little heart out and chat about it here.  They have no idea the value of the high end stuff since to get them to wear CG mascara is a feat.  They look at all my makeup and comment on how much I spend and I think geez, I'd really hear it if they knew the real prices!  Anyway, it just doesn't make sense to them._

 
I think if people seen how much I have and how much I spend they'd really think I'm nuts.  BUT I think quality matters and quantity is important to create different looks every day - don't you?   Quality makes a huge difference though, in the year since I started buying high end makeup regularly my makeup looks just as good at 4pm as it does at 7am and It really does make a difference in application.   I mean I got compliments using two shadows and walmart stuff- but for the liners to last and other products- there is no comparison,  yes I'm the crazy one in my family, lol.


----------



## user4 (Nov 4, 2005)

well yeah, but i figure i work hard (or not so hard) for my money so i should be able to spend it however i want... when i start spending THEIR money on makeup then they can comment!!!


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh I said it was a hobby to my brother and he said: "there is a fine line between hobby and mental illness" LOL!!!!!!  Which is true, I think I have an addictive personality and its not drugs its not alcohol or guns, so I reckon I'll be ok.   <grin>


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't excatly hide it from my hubby but when I go shopping and squirrel my MAC stuff away before he sees it. He knows I have alot of MU in general but he doesn't know how much, If he did, he would probably faint. When I show him my made up eyes in the morning, he usually goes erm..... looks nice. He's a sweetie though, he tries hard to understand my addiction but can't understand why I stare at my 15 pan palette so lovingly or when I stroke it with a beam on my face.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't really keep it a secret but won't go into great detail about how much general beauty stuff I have. My mum is pretty harsh about it, which doesn't make sense because she has bad habits too with bags, shoes and latest fashion clothing. Most of my friends think it's cool,  and 'diverse' for such a nerd.


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_well yeah, but i figure i work hard (or not so hard) for my money so i should be able to spend it however i want... when i start spending THEIR money on makeup then they can comment!!!_

 
Exactly!  I honestly think that if I spend on myself I deserve it.  I'm working a high stress, high turnover job with kids who most teachers do not want . (Special Education- mental retardation and emotionally disturbed.) I tell everyone I work for makeup and concerts.  Plus I make more than my hubby.  Last year hubby was a trucker and I did spend his money on makeup- ack... I am not doing that so much now.  I'm being a good girl.


----------



## Demosthenes (Nov 4, 2005)

I have a pretty large collection, so I do get lots of criticism, but I take it all in stride.  I'm happy, and I'd otherwise be blowing money on stuff like alcohol like all of my friends (who think that's totally acceptable... and have nothing to show for it).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  As long as I'm happy, debt-free, and I have enough money in savings, I see no reason why I shouldn't buy stuff.


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Nov 4, 2005)

my friends think its pretty damn cool, but my mom can't stand it. i try to explain to hr that its just a hobby like any other, but she doesn't get it


----------



## veilchen (Nov 4, 2005)

Amongst my friends I'm the only one with an addiction to make-up in general and to MAC in particular, but they think it's a cute habit, while my parents think I'm totally out of my mind ... So I hide new stuff from my parents since they're always like "You already have this colour, why get the same again" (they just don't see the difference *lol*), or "You want a flat, right, so start saving or you'll have to sleep on the floor". Especially my dad gets angry at times when he thinks about how much money my make-up drawer is worth ...
I don't drink, I don't smoke, I don't have a car or any other expensive hobby - so why not this little addiction? I think I'm worth it ;-)


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 4, 2005)

My friends and family just think my makeup obsession is kind of funny and will just quietly roll their eyes when I get excited about a new collection coming out, but I did just find out that one of my classmates wrote in her blog that I have "a sick obsession" with wearing "clown colors" and "bad makeup" so I guess not everyone finds it amusing.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 4, 2005)

The only people I feel I have to hide my M·A·C collection from is those who might steal it!


----------



## Joke (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_ she doesnt understand swapping so she thinks im buying ..._

 
My parents too


----------



## IndyEMSkitten (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, very, very few people know how much I have.  Although since I went to my new storage cart, most of it is in my bathroom.  So I guess anyone who came over could open the drawers and see.  I know my friends think I'm crazy.  My mom is an MA for another line, so she's into makeup, too, but I have way more than her now.  She would probably go ballistic if she knew how much I spend.  But you know, it's my money, no one else is paying my bills.  I work hard, alot of overtime, and have a stressful job.  I should get to reward myself with something.  My bofriend thinks I shop too much, but oh well, he's not paying my rent.


----------



## user3 (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_My friends and family just think my makeup obsession is kind of funny and will just quietly roll their eyes when I get excited about a new collection coming out, but I did just find out that one of my classmates wrote in her blog that I have "a sick obsession" with wearing "clown colors" and "bad makeup" so I guess not everyone finds it amusing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would for sure not talk with that classmate anymore! That's beyond rude!

Just know that we support you in your "colorful" life!


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I would for sure not talk with that classmate anymore! That's beyond rude!

Just know that we support you in your "colorful" life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
For real.  I guess I missed the memo where we went from being graduate students to junior high school students.

But that's why I love all these boards and communities.  I can talk to like minded addicts who share my makeup obsession!


----------



## laa_cat (Nov 4, 2005)

Ther person I am most uncomfortable with showing my makeup is my boyfriend. Yea, boys just don't understand! They think you are crazy. My mum is fine with my makeup obsession, coz she used to be obsess with scarves, clothes and shoes... lol! My sis thinks my collection is cool. My friends are fine with it.... just not my bf.


----------



## LivinginPink (Nov 4, 2005)

My mom. If she found out this is what I spent my money on instead of food and school and rent she would be pretty pissed. That is why I have it in an easy to storeage container, I move that when she comes over.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 4, 2005)

I am not very secretive about it at all. I am employed as an event planner, but do freelance makeup work occasionally, so I can always claim its for work if anyone were to be critical.  No one is really negative to me about it. My husband thinks it hilarious that some one would own around 120 eyeshadows. My friends are way girly like me, so they love to look over my stash. My parents have never seen my current collection, but I remember when I was a kid they cut me off for a while. I was told that I couldn't spend any of my allowance on makeup for a while, when they thought I had too much already. But that was a long time ago... They got over when I was grown and saw that I was making money at it.
The way I see it, I have worked long and hard to be able to afford the things I want. I have nothing to be ashamed of. When DH teases me, I reply "Hey, at least it's not Heroin"


----------



## Jaim (Nov 5, 2005)

If I go get MAC, I tell my mom and boyfriend that I got one thing. I usually get 4 or 5 items though.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_My dad! He is always on my case about makeup.  Like the other day I was counting my collected change and he had to say, "What, are you going to waste it on make up?"  Oh and then yesterday I told him what my dream job was (create collections for MAC) and he said it was a waste of knowledge (because I'm on the honor roll).  Hey!  Getting a degree in Marketing or Chemistry is not a waste of knowledge.

But hey my friends envy my make up techniques and my make up.  Mua ha ha_

 

omg. thats my dream job too!!!


----------



## KJam (Nov 5, 2005)

My husband!


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_My friends and family just think my makeup obsession is kind of funny and will just quietly roll their eyes when I get excited about a new collection coming out, but I did just find out that one of my classmates wrote in her blog that I have "a sick obsession" with wearing "clown colors" and "bad makeup" so I guess not everyone finds it amusing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd be irritated if my friends said that.  My friends think I'm "eccentric" - I think naturally eccentric is a good tagline for me.  LOL --I've finally relaxed and become "myself" and learned that its "ok" to have an interest in makeup like I do.  I used to be really self conscience of my makeup sticking to neutrals but being here has really helped me gain confidence in knowing that its ok to go out of the norm.  I teach school and stick to browns with bright liners and shadows as liners.


----------



## pinkflamingo (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_My husband!_

 
me too! He has absolutely NO understanding of any of my makeup.  LOL


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't proper hide it but i won't leave reciepts lying around to be viewed by anyone especially my mum as i don't want them to go mental about the price.

But i am honestly thinking about needing to hide my makeup for another reason recently, because i don't want a friend to help herself to it. I know that sounds nasty but i have a friend who has many good point but she is one of those people who will go through your stuff and do whatever she wants. I once came back into my room to find that she had ripped open a perfume sample and helped herself to splash it on herself. It was just a sample but it was quite a good different one and packaged really well and i like having things like that on show and was saving it for a later time to open it. I was so shocked that she did that, she didn't even know that it was a sample from the look of it and it could've been a present i got for someone else or my mums etc.
So basically i'm seriously worried about her coming over these days as my collection has grown since she last came and she's kinda realised that it has and has even said 'i'm going to come over to look at your Mac' and i fear she will poke around my Mac stuff with no consideration for price and respect for someone elses stuff!


----------



## NJDes (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't really hide it from anyone, but I don't show it to any of my friends. The last time I did I didn't have half the amount I have now and they were making comments like, "You seriously need help." My husband is way supportive of me, because he knows I want to become a MUA. You would think my friends from cosmetology school would be a bit more supportive but not really. I mean they'll be like oh that's a nice color you're wearing today, but think I'm weird for counting down the days a new collection comes out, or being so excited about going to the MAC counter. Oh well. I wish I knew someone near me who has the same love for makeup that I do. Until thing I turn to this board.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_So basically i'm seriously worried about her coming over these days as my collection has grown since she last came and she's kinda realised that it has and has even said 'i'm going to come over to look at your Mac' and i fear she will poke around my Mac stuff with no consideration for price and respect for someone elses stuff!_

 
You need to get a traincase with a lock, if you still want to allow her near your things. That is seriously rude.


----------



## Isis (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_i won't leave reciepts lying around to be viewed by anyone especially my mum as i don't want them to go mental about the price._

 
That's exactly what I do too! Besides, my train case is large enough I don't have to worry about extra stuff layign around & no one goes into my room or bathroom.
When it comes to bigger stuff like clothes and shoes?? That's a different story! I keep it in my trunk to smuggle into the house at night


----------



## vloky (Nov 6, 2005)

My boyfriend says I spend to much on it, but it's my money and as long as I keep paying my end of the bills I really don't see what the big deal is. He's given me a weekly limit though.  I agree to it, because I have been spending a bit to much.


----------



## Kittie (Nov 7, 2005)

It's quite odd, because I hear a lot of people say they have to hide their makeup from their spouses sometimes because the spouse thinks they spend too much, etc. However, my husband LOVES to come in and look at my new MAC purchases and check out it all out. He actually inquires about them and asks what they're for, what they're made out of, how it works, and other things. It's quite fun!

My Mom always loves to put her paws in my makeup, but she'd never take something or use it without asking me first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm always giving her huge samples of my pigments to take home and use.


----------



## shygirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't really have to hide it but my sister teases me about it. You know...she just doesn't understand, really. It's like....uhmmm....it's like a crack addict is able to collect crack, right? Same thing with MAC. No difference whatsoever.

*goes back to placing an order on maccosmetics.com*


----------



## asnbrb (Nov 8, 2005)

i have an agreement with my boyfriend.  he doesn't complain on how much i spend on makeup and i don't complain about electronics.  considering he just bought a hdtv a few months back, i think i have a little leeway.  i still don't tell him everything, though, considering he is a "you have a kajillion purples, why do you need another" kind of person.


----------



## midnightlouise (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't hide the makeup, but I sure do hide the receipts lol!


----------



## Nycutie182 (Nov 8, 2005)

My dad thinks I have too much. I disagree :-D


----------



## Vennie (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kittie* 
_ However, my husband LOVES to come in and look at my new MAC purchases and check out it all out. He actually inquires about them and asks what they're for, what they're made out of, how it works, and other things. It's quite fun!_

 
I am lucky, like Kittie, in that my DH supports me in my habit/hobby.  I don't tell to many other people about it though because most people aren't interested (which doesn't bother me-I don't really want to hear about other peoples collections of precious moments figurines for instance - not to offend any collectors, just an example).  When I was in college a few roomates I am sure thought I was strange for having so much but they loved me doing their make-up, so I never heard a peep. haha


----------



## CWHF (Nov 8, 2005)

DBF doesn't mind.  He doesn't think I need any makeup (he's a sweetie) but he knows it makes me happy, so it makes him happy.

One of his exes was apparently a very high end makeup fanatic (Guerlain, chantecaille and the like).  I went for a splurge at MAC (I bought a 4 pan, 3 shadows, a lipgloss) and he was like oh my gosh, you must have spent $200 dollars.  Uh, no, actually under $50.  So he really loves MAC, haha.


----------



## EmGloss (Nov 9, 2005)

My girl friend since I was 8 doesn't get it at all, even though she thinks MAC is nice. She doesn't get my love of high end makeup in general because in high school, she was the spoiled girl who could have anything she wanted and I was very poor - Jane lipgloss was a 2 times a year splurge. But now that she's 21 and works in a crap waitressing job (and I don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), she thinks I'm insane. 

She only wears drugstore every so often and says "You wouldn't catch me paying more then $10 for an eyeshadow!" - yeah, you had no problem with $100 shoes every month when mommy and daddy were paying for it.


----------



## llucidity (Nov 9, 2005)

I've only got to hide it from my mom. Otherwise, she'd think i'd have too much stuff and won't get me any new ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm completely at ease about letting my boyfriend know about it cuz he is totally into photography and looks created using MAC are great photography subjects!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 9, 2005)

just makeup in general haha. everyone tells me i spend too much money on it except for my dad [wow...that's unexpected haha]


----------

